# Just "B" - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

There is about to be a new Juice vendor on the scene and I have been testing juices for them... Just B has sent me a few to test again today so here goes... the bottles are the same type I get my VM Juices in (30ml) but they will do all sizes. The label has all the ingredients and the blend and Nic strength will be on the production version. Nice simple design.

There is no web site yet but I'm sure they will be doing a FB page once they have finalized all their launch juices. I also don't know what their pricing will be either but I guess it will be competitive!

I'm testing all the juices on an eGo-C Twist 1300mah battery and a mPT2.

The first one I tried the other day has been sitting in a mPT2 tank and I have been tasting it every day... it's the Apricot and Peach flavour and is awesome... the apricot is most prevalent and I will be re-ordering this one. Really smooth and a winner.

Next in the mPT2 was their test version of Toffee and I felt it could be a little stronger when they go into production.

Next up is Mango... I must ask her what the blend is because this one had a very good vapour production but the flavour was a little muted... but I'm probably not the best juice tester because of the major hit I get from my Menthol Ice... so let's drink some water... OK I have been vaping this for a while and now the flavour is coming through nicely and I guess any stronger and it wouldn't be an ADV. Nice mango on the way in and huge clouds of vapour!

Next in the tank is Butterscotch and I have been looking forward to tasting this one! Also big clouds of vapour Butterscotch in... and butterscotch out... another one I will I will be ordering!

Last test for the night is banana and I'm not looking forward to this one because I'm not a banana fan at all... I love bananas but hate anything banana flavoured... even don't like the Banana Super Moo! Wow this is a banana hit and actually rather pleasant... strong flavour... not as much vapour are the last two but a much better flavour... my guess is this one is a 50/50 blend and I think the Toffee and Butterscotch may well have been a higher VG content... will check in the am and let you know.

Overall the vape was smooth and understated and show great potential... I really like the Apricot/Peach one a lot followed by the Mango and I may even order the banana! I can't wait to test their coffee which I may just get tomorrow! Slurp!

Here they on on the Nom scale

Apricot/Peach 4- Nomnonnom.
Toffee 3- Nom
Mango - 3,5 Nomnom
Butterscotch 3- Nom
Banana - 3,5 Nomnom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/4/14)

Those do sound good ..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (29/4/14)

the butterscotch is something i have to try


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

denizenx said:


> the butterscotch is something i have to try



I'm sure it won't be long... they are in Pinetown.


----------



## ET (30/4/14)

yes i saw they got their location down in pinetown  test subject reporting for duty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

hmmm those juices sound lovely!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (30/4/14)

Any tobacco flavours @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Any tobacco flavours @Rob Fisher ?



Not sure Markus...

@Just "B" any tobacco flavours on the card?


----------



## Just B (30/4/14)

Hi @vaalboy and @Rob Fisher . Unfortunately I don't have at the moment but I certainly will have by the end of May.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto (30/4/14)

I love butterscotch!! Can't wait to try it out when they have it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (30/4/14)

Since its a dbn based company they should attempt a hot chilli one lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Just B (30/4/14)

@wazarmoto I do have a butterscotch and a buttermint. All things going to plan we will be able to start shipping on Monday. @shabbar hahaha wonder how a hot chillie pepper would taste. Certainly would be interesting ??


----------



## wazarmoto (30/4/14)

Just "B" said:


> @wazarmoto I do have a butterscotch and a buttermint. All things going to plan we will be able to start shipping on Monday. @shabbar hahaha wonder how a hot chillie pepper would taste. Certainly would be interesting ??



Eish.....see those blue butterflies? No they're not butterflies. Those are my R100 notes flying to you!! Detail seniore porfavor


----------



## devdev (15/6/14)

I placed an order for 5 bottles of Just B juices a few weeks ago, and @Just B threw in an additional complimentary bottle for me. Awesome!

I am just going to do a quick summary review of the condensed milk. I currently don't have the inclination to do a full review, and there is not a whole lot that can be said for what is a simple, but very well executed, flavour.

Condensed milk surfaced in a thread a while back, as being one of the essential South African flavours we need in an ejuice. I jumped at the chance to give it a try when I saw that Just B had developed it as part of her range of liquids. 

When I first got the juice I gave it a try. The smell was very convincing, but the actual flavour was quite harsh (almost bittter and unpleasant) and I decided that, like all dessert type juices, this would benefit from some steeping.

Fast forward two weeks and what a difference this has made. The overall flavour profile is completely different now, and much smoother. The harshness has gone, and this is a difficult vape to put down. I always loved the flavour of condensed milk, and somehow Just B has bottled the essence of the flavour. There is a slight taste of sourness, which accurately replicates the real taste of condensed milk.

Vapor production is very good (I would estimate to be in range of 7 or 8 out of 10) and the throat hit is present, but easy to miss. I like my juices like that, throat hit is the least important aspect of the VTF trifecta for me.

Overall this is an excellent quality product, competitively priced and as mentioned, well executed. I would imagine it was not easy getting the recipe for this one right. If anyone is a fan of condensed milk they have to give this a go, just make sure that you give it plenty of steeping time. I am expecting my bottle to get better the longer I leave it.

Arguably the quality of the bottles Just B uses is a little on the low side. They are plastic brown bottles, but on my bottle the thickness of the wall seems to vary greatly, and it is very thin on one side, however the lid does seal well.

If throat hit is important for you, you may want this with a higher PG and or nic level. Mine was 9mg, which is right in the middle of the strength I enjoy. Although this is definitely not an ADV for me, this is going to remain in my rotation, and could be an excellent juice to mix with other dessert type flavours.

I will be buying this one again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Just B (16/6/14)

Thanks for that awesome review @devdev . I agree about the bottles. We have in the interim changed them to a more suitable bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/14)

Great feedback @devdev 
Appreciate you sharing your experiences.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (16/6/14)

ok very quick review of the butterscotch mint
3) nom : its nom

not a fan of minty stuff but this is veeery nice. only reason it only got a 3 is because i need a good skop in the throat from the juice and the one i tasted was only 9 mg/ml with a low throat hit. vapour production is pretty good and taste is awesomesauce.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (20/6/14)

Good day all I had pleasure getting my hands on some juice from gracious @Just B and @Metal Liz. Did some on sight testing of the mocha cream and orange. Really amazing Flavor's theta when mixed are awesome also had the turkish delight whih was nice a bit toouch rose for me but a good vape anls enjotong the peaxh apricot so mucj sweet smootj and the first fruityflavor i have ever enjoyed. then i was also asked to do some sub ohm testing of this juice. amd this is what i found.

So 1ohm and 0.8. The flavor is great and still a smooth vape with great clouds. Anything lower and the PG amount in the juice kills your throat. Flavor is still good but the vape then becomes unpleasant. Well at least for me. I know some peeps really enjoy the hectic throat hit. U will def be seeing me loads more. I'm ganna give your juice a 6hr breath in my steeping cupboard. And see if it makes a diff on the throat hit at lower ohms. Happy vaping all

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/6/14)

Thanks for the great review dude and also for the sub ohm testing hehehe, I don't know a lot about this and it's always good to have an answer to something like that haha! Really looking forward to reading your reviews on our other juices 

Rock on dude and like you say: "Vape hard" 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (20/6/14)

Always a pleasure and def looking forward to the as well. Wanna cape need to sleep. Off to the kalahari. Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/6/14)

Picked up a bottle of Mango from SubOhmVapour, dripped it on a 0.7 coil and BAM!
Need a toothpick to get the mango "draade" out of my teeth, Says its mango and tastes like mango!
And HUGE vapour production.
Love the Juice! @Just B

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Just B (27/6/14)

Hahahaha @Rooigevaar So glad you are enjoying it!!! Must admit it is my ADV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/8/14)

Hi all

I recently bought a few samples of Just B juices. For those that don't know, Just B (run by @Just B on this forum) is a local juice manufacturer, based in Durban.

My first Just B review is of their Peach & Apricot juice. I got the 10ml sample and it cost me R50. According to JustB it has a 50/50 PG/VG ratio. I got the 18mg strength. I have been vaping this juice for about the past 10 days and have just completed the 10ml sample bottle.

*Just B - PEACH & APRICOT (18mg)*

*Bottom line - a fairly straightforward yet lovely refreshing juice. I like the slight sourness to the flavour and the decent throat hit. At the price I will be re-ordering. *




The liquid is fairly clear and has a fruity smell.

This is a smooth, fresh peach and apricot flavour. I get both the peach and apricot quite clearly - perhaps leaning slightly more to apricot. Not over-ripe, but just right. Well balanced. It has a bit of a sourness to it, which I like. The flavours are of medium strength, not overpowering. Somehow it feels quite soft and soothing.

It's on the sweet side but not overly sweet. It has a medium dryness. This is not a warm vape, neither is it cool - it's somewhere in the middle. Yet I find it quite refreshing. It's fresh and light, not deep or heavy. It has a natural taste.

This juice has a decent throat hit at 18mg on my setup. It punches nicely and satisfies my cravings.

The texture is smooth and puffy. Is it mellow or is it bold? From a flavour perspective, it's a mellow vape for me - but it does punch quite hard - so it's somewhere in between mellow and bold overall. For me it has good all day vapability.

The aftertaste is quite mild and is initially pleasant. However, I do pick up a slight synthetic taste a few minutes after having vaped it, but it's not a major negative. The flavour on the vape itself is natural, so another toot and its back to natural.

Interestingly, the juice seems a bit thicker than what I'm used to for a 50/50 PG/VG. I also noticed that it took slightly longer to feed in my REO. That said, it vapes well and produces good vapour. If it is indeed slightly more than 50% VG, then I am quite impressed at the throat hit.

I think fruit flavour lovers who don't like an overly sweet juice should give this a try.

Overall, although quite a straightforward juice, it ticks all the right boxes for me on flavour and throat hit. At the price, I will be re-ordering.

Packaging:
- The 10ml sample bottle is a standard squishy plastic bottle with a sturdy screw cap
- I find these bottles easy to squeeze and use. The nozzle fits in to all my devices. No need to worry if you knock over these bottles when open, the juice won't spill.
- The flavour and nicotine strength are marked with small white stickers. There is no reference to the PG/VG ratio, I had to ask JustB for that info.
- The caps are not of the "child deterrent" variety, so keep the juice away from kids.
- JustB has apparently changed the labelling/branding since I got my batch.

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 with 1.2 ohm coil - cotton wick - (12 to 15 Watts)

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/8/14)

Awesome review again @Silver - I just love your creative use of the word "puffy"


----------



## Silver (30/8/14)

johan said:


> Awesome review again @Silver - I just love your creative use of the word "puffy"


 
Thank you @johan - lol
See you later at the vape meat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/8/14)

@JustB a job well done on the Apple! It is spectacular  It's just bumped Naartjie off the first place spot of your juices in my opinion

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MarkK (31/8/14)

@Yiannaki is it a plain apple juice??


----------



## rogue zombie (31/8/14)

Thanks Silver. Great review as always.

The new labels for any one who missed...




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @Yiannaki is it a plain apple juice??


@MarkK yep it's only apple juice  but it's damn goooooood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (31/8/14)

I must admit, for the most part im extremely impressed with just b.
I have tried:
Cherry fizz pop 9mg
-------------------
Drier cherry than expected, developed a nice fizzy tartiness after a weeks steeping.

Maartjie 9mg
------------
Like peeling a ripe naartjie on inhale. Sweet, but bitter(imagine biting a naartjie pip) naartjie with a smooth mango flavour on the exhale.
flavour is a bit overpowering for drippers for me, but its a go to juice for my mpt3 and evod.
I have mixed maartjie and naartjie to get a bit more of the naartjie sweet juicy cell popping in your mouth flavour.
Will be ordering again

Naartjie 12mg
-------------
As described above, like biting into a peeled naartjie wedge, sweet and juicy, most definately going to reorder this one.

Vernons secret 12mg
-------------------
Nice clean spearmint inhale with mid draw strawberry/berries flavour, slight cream in the exhale.
Possibly my favourite of the lot.
Goes a nice bright yellow when fully steeped

Black honey 18mg
-----------------
This is a unique one, warm honey tones with a aniseed bite on the exhale,feels like it should make your tongue go blue.
Not a adv for me, but nice for a flavour break.

Turkish delight 9mg
-------------------
One of my favourites, initially reminded me of pink cachous sweets, tested in a nautilus it was smooth as silk, almost tangibly feeling the powdered sugar.
After a week of steeping im getting more pronounced turkish delight rose water flavour.certainly a reorder.
Not the chocolate variant, this is the original turkish delight

And sadly,this one doesnt work with me at all:
Condensed milk 9mg
------------------
Maybe steeping will bring out the flavour, but something in this juice just does not agree with me, physically turns my stomach.
I have had it 2 weeks and will give it 2 more...but this one is a no go for me.
Flavour comes across as a sweet, warmed full cream milk.havent really ever managed more than one pull before stripping and rinsing the dripper

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie (31/8/14)

Ooh that Vernon's Secret sounds mighty nice.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

I tested the new Licorice from @Just B and there is no doubt this is the best new flavour I have tasted in a while now... this will be juice I will be ordering again because it's such a perfect Licorice it's like vaping those long worms of licorice! I also think it's like vaping Black Sambuca! It's not an ADV but it's most certainly a juice that will be always ready for a vape in one of my spare Nautilus's! At the moment it's in a Nautilus mini on my new Cana running at 10 watts! My daughter Kelsey also tests my new juices and her favorite juices of all time are both from @Just B... Peach and Apricot and the Licorice!




If you like Licorice or Black Sambuca then order yourself a bottle!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

And I have to say that I have finally learnt the lesson of vaping a new juice for at least 3 days before doing a review because often my initial reaction is I like the juice and then after a day or so don't... I have been vaping this one for a few days each night and just had a session with it now.... it's good. Nom Nom Nom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/14)

Thanks for the review @Rob Fisher 
I loved the way you said it was like those 'worms' 
I then knew exactly what you were talking about. 

I will give this a try at some point. 

Also intrigued about the new Hana. How you finding it compared to the Sigelei?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

Silver said:


> Also intrigued about the new Hana. How you finding it compared to the Sigelei?



I just put a battery in it now and only used it for a few minutes... the fact you need a screwdriver to change the battery has to be the doffest idea every in the history of mankind... will play with it for a few days and then give some feedback... initial reactions are not always the best idea... I learnt that from my mate Hi Ho!


----------



## Silver (25/9/14)

Lol, thanks Rob
Will be keen to hear what you say once you've test driven it for a while. I always love to hear the no-nonsense no-fuss Rob Fisher view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (25/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tested the new Licorice from @Just B and there is no doubt this is the best new flavour I have tasted in a while now... this will be juice I will be ordering again because it's such a perfect Licorice it's like vaping those long worms of licorice! I also think it's like vaping Black Sambuca! It's not an ADV but it's most certainly a juice that will be always ready for a vape in one of my spare Nautilus's! At the moment it's in a Nautilus mini on my new Cana running at 10 watts! My daughter Kelsey also tests my new juices and her favorite juices of all time are both from @Just B... Peach and Apricot and the Licorice!
> 
> View attachment 12006
> 
> ...


Great review and i love the red cana! (i have the same one lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

Thanks for your insights on this one @Rob Fisher, I am a sucker for those licorice twists but I got a little carried away on black sambuca and haven't touched that stuff in 20 years, just the thought of it makes my stomach turn. Still, I really want to try this juice, hoping for more of a licorice twist than that vile black coma inducing grog. Being such a dark liquid how is it treating your coils?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for your insights on this one @Rob Fisher, I am a sucker for those licorice twists but I got a little carried away on black sambuca and haven't touched that stuff in 20 years, just the thought of it makes my stomach turn. Still, I really want to try this juice, hoping for more of a licorice twist than that vile black coma inducing grog. Being such a dark liquid how is it treating your coils?



I think it's Black Sambuca but my daughter is a much better taste judge and she says licorice for sure!

The Nautilus Mini seems to be handling it fine after 3 days... it's not as dark as it looks in the photo... time will of course tell but after 3 days of occasional evening vaping there is no sign of coil degradation yet...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (2/10/14)

Condensed milk 18mg

28g twisted 1 ohm

I got a bottle at the Vape Meet more than a month ago. The night i got it i dripped a few drops on my driper and did not really like it. So when i got home i just put in the cupboard and forgot about it. This morning i took it out and a gave it another go. WoW what a difference time has made, the dead milk taste is not so pronounced now. You still get that slight sour cream taste but the creamy condensed milk taste is more on the foreground now. It will not be an ADV for me but it will certainly be i nice vape when i am in the mood for something else.

This is a juice that gets better with time so be prepared for a wait before you can really get that nice condensed milk taste

Its nom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Condensed milk 18mg
> 
> 28g twisted 1 ohm
> 
> ...


Thanks, yip, some steeping required. Tastes like a sweet buttermilk to me - love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think it's Black Sambuca but my daughter is a much better taste judge and she says licorice for sure!
> 
> The Nautilus Mini seems to be handling it fine after 3 days... it's not as dark as it looks in the photo... time will of course tell but after 3 days of occasional evening vaping there is no sign of coil degradation yet...



@Rob Fisher sent me a bottle of Just B's Licorice (thank you) to taste. Loaded a mAN this morning and settled on 10W on the IPV. An awesome licorice. No cloying sweetness, which was my experience with others I have tried. Just right for vaping imo. Detect a refreshing coolness on the exhale. Gave it to my son to try: "Ah, a Black Sambuca - I can get intoxicated on this all day long!".

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Just B (8/10/14)

Love the last comment......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VaperWinx (8/10/14)

I am loving Just "B" ry4 and peach & apricot! Nom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/10/14)

Glad you guys are enjoying the liquorice! I also think that it is a top notch juice! Love it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

Before I start; I am no Vaping Connoisseur or anything. 
I have taste buds and an opinion. 
This is an attempt at a review and based my thoughts and opinion.

*JUST B: RY4*

Cleaned out the Kayfun 3.1, with nano tank.
Twisted 30g single coil at 1.2Ohm

So I took the first puff and boy almost get knocked off my feet! Did NOT expect a lemon\orange flavour in a RY4!!
I then got back up on my two hind paws and tried again - bliksem maar dis lemoen - hmmm 
Not sure whether or not I like it, but I paid some hard earned cash for this juice, got to give it a sporting chance.
I spent the week vaping JustB RY4. The first day it was just weird. The second day I got used to it, and day 3 I got tired of it and the taste started to get bitter. I mixed it up with some Sucker Punch. Went down in the bitterness section. Mixed it up with some VM4 also dropped the bitterness.
Day 4 and 5 I couldn't anymore so I gave it a rest. Day 6 I received an Aqua I ordered and built it with some RY4, and the orange flavour was back. Today I had him in a PT2, and the orange remain.

My overall impression: The juice is not bad. The flavour is not RY4 but Orange. I don't get any tobacco, caramel or vanilla, only the citrus. The citrus is very overpowering, feeling a bit cheated out of a RY4 flavour.
In saying this I don't think it is a bad juice. It is smooth, cloud production is average and overall not at all a bad tasting juice. Not an ADV for me, also not a RY4.

Glad I tried it though, but won't be buying this again.
If citrus type flavors is your thing, this is for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/10/14)

Thanks for your review @rvdwesth. I appreciate it that you took your time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

I am very keen on trying Condensed Milk and Black Honey a go...Just waiting on my supplier to get stock


----------



## KieranD (30/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I am very keen on trying Condensed Milk and Black Honey a go...Just waiting on my supplier to get stock


Thank you for the feed back @rvdwesth 
Stock came in about 5 mins ago


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Before I start; I am no Vaping Connoisseur or anything.
> I have taste buds and an opinion.
> This is an attempt at a review and based my thoughts and opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your honest opinion, much appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I am very keen on trying Condensed Milk and Black Honey a go...Just waiting on my supplier to get stock


Just B Condensed milk is one of my favourites. More a sweet buttermilk than a condensed milk, but right up my alley. And the most lovely throat hit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

@KieranD 
Awesome!


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

4 bottles of justB incoming 

Black Honey Tobacco
Condensed Milk
Craig's sonic fusion
YoJo Coffee

Hope its Citrus fee 

Apparently my supplier just got stock

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> 4 bottles of justB incoming
> 
> Black Honey Tobacco
> Condensed Milk
> ...


Let the condensed milk steep for at least a week. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

All loaded up on the dripper with YoYo Coffee... Nice Vape. Strong coffee, a touch of liquorice, and some faint tobacco on the exhale...
Next up...
Black Honey

I'm using an IGO W4 dripper 1.1 ohm dual coils at 13.5W

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

Black Honey

Good Vape. Nice Clouds. Strong Tobacco taste, with a sweet exhale.
I like --- ALOT

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (7/1/15)

I'm a little disappointed that the Peach and Apricot flavour was altered to give it a more creamy taste - I much preferred the original sweet version.


----------

